# White spots on plastic!!!



## esstothejay (Sep 11, 2010)

I recently bought a 2010 Nissan Altima 2.5 SL sedan and just a couple days ago I noticed some white spots on the plastic under the rear window..they look like bleached spots. Here are some pics









That's a shot of all the spots









This is the big one 









Another spot

Any ideas on what these spots are?
I've cleaned my interior with Meguiar's quik interior detailer but I don't remember if I cleaned this part...I think more spots are popping up.....


----------



## srspicer (Oct 10, 2010)

It looks like fatigue or stress marks in plastic when it bends just before breaking. It looks like there may be clips or screw bosses on the underside of that panel and was twisted or bent. See if you can pull that panel off. Other than that, no idea. Good luck with it.

Scott


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

It's warrany, take it back to the dealer


----------

